

Does Google penalize your search ranking when you place ads on your site? - cantbecool

This is anecdotal, but I noticed a 25% drop in traffic ever since I added adsense to my web application a few days ago. Prior to that, traffic was gradually increasing.
======
domaniac
The presence of ads does not have any penalty.

However, If you put too many adsense units at the top of your page, Google
would penalize you for a bad user experience. Maybe you could test with
different combinations and see whether rankings change.

------
kitcar
I assume the drop was in search referral traffic - did specific keywords get
hit more so than others? If you're whole site has been penalized, you should
see the affect across all your keywords. Also check out webmaster tools for
more insight -
[https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/home?hl=en](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/home?hl=en)

------
thejteam
Slightly OT, but I've wondered why Microsoft doesn't implement such a penalty
for Bing.

If(Page contains Adsense or any general ad server) Then drop off front page.

Instant increase in search quality results. Eventually taking market share
from Google.

------
leephillips
Does the page load more slowly? If it does, people may be just leaving your
site out of impatience. Also, see this comment thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6423171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6423171)

~~~
cantbecool
No, it hasn't taken a performance hit.

